# Lightning or ThunderBolt??



## huwbert98 (Apr 1, 2011)

Hello all, Ive recently logged back on and Ive been thinking of purchasing a aircraft.
Im planning to either get the thunderbolt or lightning but I cant choose which.With the updated rules for both I dont see how The thunderbolt is any better game wise then the lightning. Infact the lightning seems a better option due to the fact it can take bombs and it has an AA mounted gun.

The only thing the Thunderbolt has on its side at the moment is that it looks badass.


I would appreciate it if people could suggest which one I should buy and why



thanks y'all! 

Huwberticus


----------



## VanquisherMBT (Apr 18, 2012)

Lightning = looks shit
Thunderbolt = looks awesome
Rules for either = far from important due to restrictions on its use making it something you take in more open games
Conclusion = buy thunderbolt


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

VanquisherMBT said:


> Lightning = looks shit
> Thunderbolt = looks awesome
> Rules for either = far from important due to restrictions on its use making it something you take in more open games
> Conclusion = buy thunderbolt


QFT

Get the Thunderbolt.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Arvus Lighter and mount the Aircraft Punisher Cannons on it for shits and giggles: it's Apocalypse!

But on the serious side, buy a Thunderbolt.

Midnight


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

V-V-Vulture/M-M-Marauder Destroyer.

After reading Double Eagle again recently, become much more a fan of the Thunderbolts. On the other hand, I'd wait for the new Imperial "Avenger" to be released - got a centraline Punisher Cannon and 4 Hardpoints (Twin Linking 2 weapon systems?), making it at least decent ruleswise).

Out of your two, though, the Thunderbolt.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm with Vaz I love my Vulture Gunship... However Thunderbolt is next on the list for purchase.


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

Thunderbolt hands down buddy looks sweet and can hold its own on the tabletop too.


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

Messerschmitt...oh sorry thunderbolt hehe, its so sexual it makes me tingle.


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

lol you need to get out more =)


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

I go out everyday so nyeh hehe


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Thunderbolt 'cause it's a nice model, but I'm with Vaz and can't wait for the A-10 Warthog...umm I mean the Avenger

My 2 Vulture Gunships are pretty damn sweet also.


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

(2) Thunderbolts (and a) Lightning (they'd be) very, very frightening (to) me.

Sorry. Couldn't help myself....


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

nevynxxx said:


> (2) Thunderbolts (and a) Lightning (they'd be) very, very frightening (to) me.
> 
> Sorry. Couldn't help myself....


Ahh can't beat a Queen classic...+Rep my good man:yahoo:


----------

